# First spoon swirl



## kerzuke

Hey!

I decided to try spoon swirl. This is scented with ocen FO. Im quite happy with it 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## saltydog

Wow, that looks beautiful! Very pretty effect you got there, it looks like the ocean.

Do you mind if I ask where you got your Ocean fo? Anytime I've tried it, it accelerates terribly on me, could never do anything like this with it!


----------



## Fullamoon

That is awesome! The shades of blue are striking!


----------



## welovesoap

I love it! The colors really POP! And it's the perfect look for an ocean scent!


----------



## agriffin

Oh good golly!  That is beautiful!


----------



## Stacey

OOooooo! That's lovely.  Absolutely lovely.  I can imagine with an FO called "Ocean" it smells heavenly too.  Great job!


----------



## judymoody

That is so beautiful!

Does the lather stay white with that concentration of color?  Did you use mica?


----------



## JaimeC

So pretty! It makes me want to grab a swimsuit and dive right into the bar! Well done!

Jaime


----------



## kerzuke

saltydog said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks beautiful! Very pretty effect you got there, it looks like the ocean.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask where you got your Ocean fo? Anytime I've tried it, it accelerates terribly on me, could never do anything like this with it!



Thanks 

I got mine at soapkitchen.co.uk and it behaved really good


----------



## newbie

Oh very nice! Your blues are so brilliantly blue. What did you use, if you don't  mind sharing. You should be proud.


----------



## giantolive

Beautiful spoon swirl kerzuke!

You've captured the feel of the ocean perfectly.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

WOW!!!


----------



## Bama

Beautiful


----------



## llineb

Simply beautiful!


----------



## kerzuke

judymoody said:
			
		

> That is so beautiful!
> 
> Does the lather stay white with that concentration of color?  Did you use mica?



I used CP soap colour which i ordered from gracefruit.co.uk. The lather stays beautifully white 


Thank you all for such a great comments  To me it also reminds sea waves and thats what i wanted to achieve  And yes, it smellls sooo fresh and good.


----------



## dOttY

Stunning soap!  Love it


----------



## Dragonkaz

Outstanding ... the colours really look like the sea!  I'm in love with the look of your soap!


----------



## dcornett

Wow!! :shock: Beautiful colors and swirl...it couldn't match the scent any better!!


----------



## samantha74

Fantastic! Very professional looking, well done you!


----------



## ladydiana

I love your colors and of course the swirls.


----------



## craftgirl08

The first I thought of when I seen your soap bars is "OCEAN", then I seen the name.  lol.  It is GORGEOUS!!

Where can we find the spoon swirl tutorial?


----------



## green soap

Your soap is an inspiration!  It is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Robbiegirl

Omg. Just stunning


----------



## MegaSoap

WOW!!! amazing job!  beautiful bold colors!


----------



## agriffin

WOW!  I love it!  I haven't tried a spoon swirl yet.


----------



## Hazel

That is gorgeous! I'm wondering how I missed this when you first posted it.


----------



## Lindy

What a fantastic looking soap!  I'd say you nailed it!


----------



## shellytron

Wow! I'd love to learn how to make this soap. Gorgeous!


----------



## soapcakes

Fantastic swirl and I love the color combination you chose!


----------



## Mrs Capa

Those colours are amazing! I love swirly soaps.  :mrgreen:


----------



## ewenique

Fabulous color and swirl!  Perfect for the name and scent!


----------



## pgnlady

Wow, wow, wow... love it.  You didn't even have to tell me it was an ocean scent, I could tell just looking at it.  Beautiful!!


----------



## SueSoap

Wonderful colors.  The soap looks stunning.


----------



## llineb

That is one gorgeous soap!
Lara


----------



## Deo Gloria

Absolutely stunning! And the colours compliment the soap and technique 100%.

Whithout you knowing, you inspire!

Thank you


----------



## Honey

That is really lovely, love the colours!


----------

